# WooCommerce Stock Help Please



## Graveslab (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am using WooCommerce and currently in the process of testing my store.

I am having issues with stock. I would like to only have my stock as T-shirts. Brown-large, Brown-medium, White-large, White-medium, etc.

This way my only inventory to keep up with is the number of shirts i have available. When someone orders a white-medium from one product, the white medium from the other product should change too. OR; The Stock only shows the different shirts i have available.
Would this be possible?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I had/have this same problem. None of my products are pre-printed, so I couldn't figure out how to make the inventory aspect of WooCommerce work for me. Let me know if you discover a plugin/extension that manages inventory on a store wide level rather than by product.


----------



## Graveslab (Feb 12, 2015)

I even tried to make a hidden product with the same sku. Then make all the white-medium products have the same sku. The only problem is it said the sku must be unique. I wonder if someone could hack out the 'must be unique' and this simple method could work.


----------



## Graveslab (Feb 12, 2015)

Overriding WooCommerce (or any WordPress plugin) functions: a semi-solution - UNDERDOG of PERFECTION

Searched for hours. This may be the only option. I also asked on WP forums Woocommerce support.

edit: checking into this.
http://www.veeqo.com/
^ nope.


----------



## sapience (Sep 25, 2010)

Have you considered creating each product as a specific size? Then you could add each of your designs as variations...and upload the product image for each variation (design). Doing it this way would also allow you to have different prices for each variation if that is a need of yours as well.

There is a 'link variations' options in Woocommerce products with variations. I don't use that, but that may be where you can control the inventory within one product with multiple variations. You'd have to explore in your product creation page to see how you need to set it up.

All in all, I think the main issue is how you have it organized. Grouping each size as individual products will most likely be a set-up that will work, and most likely has an additional plugin that will allow you to manage the inventory within each product.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------

